# Anyone Find an Alternative for This Grip for Honda Chute Control?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Looking for a cheaper alternative to this chute grip. Honda charges $8.84 for the grip and $4.42 for the tiny bushing.
There must be something cheaper.

Been looking for bicycle handlebar grips but they are all too big.

I go thru a lot of these but usually get them on parts machines but am all out.

appreciate any help /suggestions.

thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have drilled out wooden dowels and I have also used thick wall CVP pipe for chute control handles.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i suggest you spend $13 and get it from honda! gotta support the good companies....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

rwh963 said:


> i suggest you spend $13 and get it from honda! gotta support the good companies....


kidding right?

last year I went thru between 20 and 30. This is a NUTTY price for this.

Anyway , I figured out to use bicycle handle grip tape. 4 rolls of 6 feet for $8.99. That will do about 24 chute handles.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I figured out to use bicycle handle grip tape.


But it doesn't spin...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> But it doesn't spin...


helps you get a grip. i refuse to spend 13 bucks for that POS.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

do you even need it? my old ariens doesn't have anything but a bare metal rod.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The spindles left over from cash register paper work pretty good.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I highly suspect the local home center has something on the shelf... a pole end, a chair leg/floor protector... something.

I have used handlebar wrap on mowers and such... not so bad but all you want is a handle to grab...?


----------

